# St Barts Forums > Timeless Tips - A Great Place To Start >  >  Marché U Delivery Schedule

## JEK

Note French fresh by sea and air!

----------


## cassidain

Could be the beginning of a timeless tips thread. (Which hopefully wouldn't degenerate into a discussion of the availability of phresh phish in philly.)

----------


## andynap

> Note French fresh by sea and air!



Good catch.

----------

